# "the People's Choice Issue"



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

hey all. 

over the past few days i have been talking with Simon Watharow, and i gave him my idea to do a "people choice issue" of reptiles australia. right now we are gathering ideas for what people want to see in one of the near future issues. we will see the most popular things wanted then we will do a poll to decide the what goes in. the winners will be put for one of the future issues of ra.

Chuck in what you want see in a future issue. Breeding/keeping what animals, etc all that stuff. so chuck in your ideas for now, then in a couple of days i will start the poll.

you can suggest 2 things you want to be featured on in ra magazine.

here are mine 

1.Breeding bearded dragons

2.Keeping and breeding C h i l drens pythons.

they do not have to be breeding animals they can be feeding snakes lizards turtles etc.

any ideas are welcomed

Cheers

Damien


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

what no one reads reptiles australia no more?


----------



## horsenz (Dec 11, 2007)

Tips for herping out in the wild.


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 11, 2007)

Give it longer then 30minutes mate

I reckon it would be good to see an Article one the herp hobby in Au compared to the herp hobby in the USA.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 11, 2007)

An issue on identifying and treating reptile diseases would be nice.


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 11, 2007)

its a good idea dude , i would like to see a special on keeping and breeding legless lizards aswell as designs and materials for building out door pitts.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> An issue on identifying and treating reptile diseases would be nice.


 

good call


----------



## BT (Dec 11, 2007)

a issue on keeping boyds and building safe ven enclosures


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

ven enclosure? as in venomous snake enclosures?


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 11, 2007)

I would really like to read an article on Bearded Dragons -housing, pics of set-ups ect


----------



## hornet (Dec 11, 2007)

something on small skinks, dragons or gecko's. Something not overly common in captivity.


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 11, 2007)

Ohhhh i'd really Love something On BHP's aswell !!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

hornet said:


> something on small skinks, dragons or gecko's. Something not overly common in captivity.


 
be specific....... like i am going to chuck in box patterned gecko in as it is fairly uncommen in cap, what specific animal would you like?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

so far so good keep em comming


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 11, 2007)

How to spot the difference between a Blue Tongue lizard and a death adder  That's a goodie 

To be honest, I'm not sure if there has been an article on this in recent times, but I'd like to see an article on the housing and care of the Austrelaps species (aka Copperheads) - I've really grown to love these suckers in recent times


----------



## Netty (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe something on the different incubation styles of snake eggs or any reptile eggs. Or a story on a herper thats been in the business for many years.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 11, 2007)

a story on skaarfing 
what it is and how its done correctly!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 11, 2007)

info on hybrids,why there wrong and info on that subject


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

cool bump kep them comming


----------



## Jozz (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd like to see an article on keeping crocs


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

sont forget you can suggest 2 things


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 12, 2007)

Id like an article on the differences between animals of the same species found in different locations, this could focus on a single species like bhps or try to cover lots in the one go.


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 12, 2007)

I would like to see something on enclosures... different ways to set them up for animals with different needs plus ways to make them look great. 

Also something on different turtles as they are a very popular pet. Has this already been in an issue? I'm very interested in learning more about Eastern Long Neck Turtles.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 12, 2007)

An issue on how to keep supply of magazines up 

I would like to see a reasonably indepth article on the evolution of Australian snakes, specifically pythons.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 12, 2007)

- turtle keeping, both pond and aquarium PICCIES!!!!!

- disease, OPMV, Adenovirus, etc.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 12, 2007)

personally, no to... skaarfing and hyrbids, is touchy, debatable and both veiws will be extremes. (all though the imformation would be good) breeding beardies, SEARCH google. and for pics of their enclosures, search google, or beardie forums!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

ok well every one get your wanted articals in i will be calculating either tonight or tomorrow for whats going in the poll


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 12, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> ok well every one get your wanted articals in i will be calculating either tonight or tomorrow for whats going in the poll



Being a "peoples choice issue" i reckon you should wait a few days before making a poll mate.... only like 14 people have given u ideas.... im sure plenty of more people will have some good suggestions... i reckon wait a few days till this thread has about 5 or more pages of ideas 

I would like to see a artical on Anteresia, how they compare to each other, housing and breeding..

Cheers
Bill.


----------



## natrix (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe some profiles of various reptile parks &/or zoo's with a high reptile count from around Australia.
More good herping trip pics.


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't think people should be saying 'no' to people's ideas just yet... i mean sure you can do a search for some stuff, but things like beardies are so popular i'm sure lots of people will get a lot of info from and article and of course the main reason we all love it is to see some gorgeous piccies too! I find it hard to sort through internet rubbish personally.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

Bonustokin said:


> Being a "peoples choice issue" i reckon you should wait a few days before making a poll mate.... only like 14 people have given u ideas.... im sure plenty of more people will have some good suggestions... i reckon wait a few days till this thread has about 5 or more pages of ideas
> 
> I would like to see a artical on Anteresia, how they compare to each other, housing and breeding..
> 
> ...


 

alright, Friday


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 12, 2007)

hahahaha you wished for more replies, granted but theyre bogus ones that have nothing to do with the thread............. :lol:


----------



## Reptilian (Dec 12, 2007)

1) Maybe an in depth article on breeding (2 part thing? similar to the feeding article was by sdaji), one week on snakes from pythons to elapids and the next week on lizards from geckoes through to monitors...I know tere is heaps of different species etc but like an in depth article on general practices from feeding up to cooling to hatching etc...

2) Maybe also a section every month on DIY/homemade stuff eg like a car mags "tech section"...one issue wooden enclosures, next rock backgrounds etc etc or same but each issue a different "style" of enclosure setup, eg one issue "how to setup a beardie enclosure, next a bhp enclosure, next a bluetongue enclosure etc etc...

3) article on explaining in depth of like genus, species etc etc and like specific differences in diff species or sub species and genuses etc etc... eg rather than like basic diff between like *****reni and stimsoni, i mean like in depth (different scale shape, if there is any) etc etc

4) article on how to get into "herpotology" (sp?) or "reptile" related industries...

5) In depth stuff about anatomy, eg digestive nervous skeletal muscular reproductive systems venom and how they work

6) A breeding your own food tutorial for mice/rats, roaches, crix, mealies etc etc

7) an article each issue on well know herpers and how they started out, what exactly they are "known" for etc...

ok, thats enough for me...sorry, but my brain just started running crazy on things to put in...Maybe i should work for the mag!!! any jobs going??? lol

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks reptilian love the diy idea


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 12, 2007)

I like the idea about putting in articles about the controversial topics such as hybrids and powerfeeding. I wouldn't suggest they were written along the lines of "Why this is wrong" or "Why this is right", rather, taking a cold look at it for what it is, examining the situation without bias and letting the reader decide. I think they'd be brilliant. Still controversial, but that would make them fun 

There are some great ideas here, I like the idea of a 'peoples' choice' edition.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 12, 2007)

I like the idea of #6. When I started breeding rats a lot of people said 'you just put a male and a female in together, then voila! you have baby rats'. It's really not that simple though. So, not only how to breed rats, but how many adult rats you need to feed a certain number of snakes.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks john, i was thinking of it and i thought i would suggest it. i think they would be fun , i think alot of peiople would.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

lets keep them ideas comming if your i deas were mention, say them again so that there are added up, ad are able to make it to the poll


----------



## mertle (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah the breeding beardies and also one on breeding your own food too, that's a great idea!!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

so far so good 32 ideas with some ideas having 5 or so mentions


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

so keep them comming


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 12, 2007)

please vote for an article on legless lizards.......


----------



## jake61 (Dec 12, 2007)

how about bredli pythons idont think reptiles aus has covered this species and the hypo form is becoming so popular check out SXRs prices and waiting list..Also no medium incubation techniques would be useful.
cant wait for new issue!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

cool keep em comming


----------



## serenaphoenix (Dec 12, 2007)

I love the DIY idea.... However, (I know we're not supposed to be saying 'no' to anything)... i think there's a strong chance that won't be possible. So many people depend on building snake enclosures and rock walls for a living, it probably would be a bit damaging to their businesses to have every man and his dog with the same skills they live off. Especially as many pay to have their ads in reptiles australia anyway.

This is a great idea though. I agree with sdaji and anyone else who said hybrid/scaarfing articles would be good. It wouldn't be like it turns out here on an amatuer discussion board where people can throw insults around like they're candy. A proffessional author could write about the implications of power feeding and hybridization.

For example, all the negative impacts hybridization could have on the environment. Many people aren't aware and it would be good to provide a source of education for them. Same with scaarfing... i was told this leads to egg binding in females.. it would be great for a proffesional author/herptologist to write about these issues with some intelligence whilst allowing readers to decide whether they want to go ahead with the activity. No 'this is right' 'this is wrong' just 'this could happen'....


----------



## NicG (Dec 12, 2007)

Anything to do with Common Tree Snakes ...
a) Husbandry
b) Feeding
c) Colour Variations

Thanks,
Nic


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## Dan19 (Dec 12, 2007)

keeping, breeding and caring for BHP's and all info on them

and some enclosures and info about keeping salt and freshwater crocs


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 12, 2007)

common tree snakes awesome idea nic g


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 12, 2007)

ok, i don't have 2.
1) keeping and breeding legless lizards (as suggested)
2) herping tips (as suggested)
3) keeping and breeding golden tail geckos
4) what reptiles can be housed to gether in pits
5) how to build a safe pit
6) keeping tree snakes (common ones)
7) getting reptiles eg burtons legless lizards weand onto mice

sorry if i have mentioned any said, could be bothered to read all.

Luke


----------



## Jen (Dec 12, 2007)

more book reviews would be nice. a listing of the differing laws between states, or at least some info on where to find such things, keeping scorpions and centipedes- maybe a whole invert issue, even tho i know it is reptiles australia, they have done invert articles in the past


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

keep em comming


----------



## cockney red (Dec 12, 2007)

*In depth keeping and breeding Diamonds outdoors.*


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

i need 12 more to be at 50


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

come on keep em comming if you have mention something but want to mention more please keep them comming


----------



## Dan19 (Dec 12, 2007)

the differences in some species like: the difference between EWD's and GWD's? or the difference between stimsons, *****rens and spotted pythons? or which is the best out of the morelia spilota group?
and it would be good to see which is rated better out of the same species


----------



## kakariki (Dec 12, 2007)

what about this 1] Which snakes will cohabit and how to introduce them. 2] Road tests between popular types of lizard eg. blueys, beardies etc good points and bad, [as was done with aussie pythons in vol3 iss3.] 3] Incubation methods for different reptiles 4] some froggy info.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

Bump


----------



## slip_phreak (Dec 12, 2007)

Well since breeding season is upon us how about methods of keeping newly purchased snakes quarantined from the rest of your collection and what sort of things you should be doing when you first get a new snake like worming, checking for mites, retained sheds etc.

With regard to the quarantine i mean more along the lines of good husbandry eg disinfection of their cages, how long you average reptile enthusiast should be keeping animals quarantined for etc.


----------



## Netty (Dec 12, 2007)

Would love to see an article on all the knob tailed geckos (I think they have done some stuff on knobbys before???). Even a story on U. Milli and their colour variations from different locations.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 13, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## pugsly (Dec 13, 2007)

1. Difference between and Intergrade and a Hybrid.
2. Reptiles in Pet Shops.
3. More Data about the hobby, how many of what is being bred.
4. 60 Seconds with ................ (well known herpers)
5. More Geckos!
6. More pages
7. Exotics section, not a front cover, just a part of the mag dedicated to 1 exotic each issue. i.e. Iguana
8. Article on Online forums

I'll keep thinking..


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 14, 2007)

Ide like to see an article on a field trip where soemone goes around with a list of say, 50 herps, and finds them all in the wild all over australia!


----------



## DrNick (Jan 16, 2008)

Netty said:


> Would love to see an article on all the knob tailed geckos (I think they have done some stuff on knobbys before???). Even a story on U. Milli and their colour variations from different locations.



Hey Netty,

some of the back issues have great gecko articles (was reading through them this morning)- levis and subs., amyae/asper, milii


----------



## LJ77 (Jan 16, 2008)

I would Like to see a complete run down on coastals , all the different locations they come from to breeding .
Raising hatchies would be good and a article Rough scale pythons


----------



## Renagade (Jan 16, 2008)

i would like to see a regular segment on "readers setups" on a professional or amature level. this would give more viv ideas. i would also like my $10 mag to be more than an hours read cover to cover.


----------



## Nicole74 (Jan 16, 2008)

I would like to see the mag come out more often.
I would like to know a bit more about setting up you enclosure, For the newbie i am.
And a bit on small Pythons. I havee spotted so a bit on them would be nice..


----------



## cockney red (Jan 16, 2008)

*Regular whole issue, devoted to one snake. Starting with Diamonds.*


----------



## luke.r.s (Jan 16, 2008)

hi 
i would like a both side reveiw of contriversial topics such as power feeding, hybrids so that both sides of the debate can be put forward and let people draw their own conclusions.

breeding - something that every keeper i think has a real intrest in

naturalistic enclosures - what and how, how to make the enclosure look like a slice of habitat

multiple species displays, eg terrestrial and aborial species which can be used together

profiles on well know (and upcoming?) keepers, where they came from, perticular expertese, and furure directions ( eg dan brown, roy pails, etc)


----------



## luke.r.s (Jan 16, 2008)

oh and a water python special feature


----------



## nalda baxter (Jan 16, 2008)

*peoples choice*

More articles on colour morphs, albino's, colour & pattern changes as to different locations and states in different areas of aus, on pythons and lizards,some uniquie pics would be interesting!!! yea.....


----------

